# [Ok] Non riesco a creare kernel funzionante senza initramfs.

## ciro64

Ciao a tutti ... sono una vera "sega" ... son sempre stato un "utente genkernel" ... ma ora vorrei passare alla compilazione di kernel senza initramfs.

Ho provato a metter built in i vari moduli relativi ai dispositivi sata ... ma all'avvio mi da kernel panic.

Cosa mi sfugge ?

Grazie per qualsiasi risposta _'_

PS: sto provando con il 4.9.0-rc5

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai messo built in il supporto al filesystem che usi?

Posta un lspci, /etc/fstab e con wgetpaste anche il .config del kernel (magari anche uno screenshot per capire se dice qualcosa di utile l'output del boot)

----------

## ciro64

Grazie infinite  :Smile: 

I file systems dovrebbero esserci in sovrabbondanza come anche la compatibilità con tutti i tipi di partizione presenti in .config.

comunque:

[1]

```

ci74771ht ~ # lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller (rev 06)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Controller

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family ME Interface #1

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection (2) I218-V

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller #2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family HD Audio Controller

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev d0)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d0)

00:1c.7 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 8 (rev d0)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller #1

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family Z97 LPC Controller

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family SATA Controller [AHCI Mode]

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK106 [GeForce GTX 660] (rev a1)

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GK106 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)

03:00.0 PCI bridge: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1083/1085 PCIe to PCI Bridge (rev 04)

04:01.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)

05:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

```

[2]

```

/dev/sda5       /boot                   ext4    noauto,noatime,discard         1 2

/dev/sdb3       none                    swap    sw                             0 0

/dev/sda6       /                       ext4    noatime                        0 1

/dev/sdb2       /home                   ext4    noatime,discard                1 2

/dev/sdb1       /mnt/Volume             ntfs-3g defaults                       0 0

#/dev/cdrom     /mnt/cdrom              auto    noauto,ro                      0 0

shm             /dev/shm                tmpfs   defaults                       0 0

tmpfs           /var/tmp/portage        tmpfs   uid=portage,gid=portage,mode=775,noatime        0 0

```

[3]

Kernel (.config)

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/3afSB1KsxVxfExygterr/

[4]

Screenshot avvio.

https://cdn.pbrd.co/images/rFPyrQIgb.jpg

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il problema e' che hai messo ext4 come modulo CONFIG_EXT4_FS=m, mettilo built-in e gentoo dovrebbe partire.

Infatti il messaggio dice VFS: unknown to mount root fs or unknown-block(8,6) quindi o dev/sda6 no e' la partizione di root, escudiamo questa possibilita visto che e' quella, o hai messo il supporto al fs, nel tuo caso ext4, come modulo.

----------

## ciro64

Perdonami se non ti ho tenuto informato ... comunque ho rifatto mettendo come built-in prima della risposta (ma ho avuto un po' di problemi di salute ... scusqami) ....

Però si ... ti spiego:

Ho un sdd da 120 GiB dove c'è windows ( per alcuni familiari ) ed sdb con la /dev/sdb1 come "Partizione D\" di "m$" su disco da 1 TiB dove c'è anche la /home di  gentoo (lo spazio rimanente)

Ti invio il mio fdisk -l (sto usando ancora la modalità Bios/MBR)

```

ci74771ht ~ # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 111,8 GiB, 120034123776 bytes, 234441648 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disklabel type: dos

Disk identifier: 0xa0af8bdf

Dispositivo Avvio     Start      Fine   Settori  Size Id Tipo

/dev/sda1   *          2048   1026047   1024000  500M  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda2           1026048 146802687 145776640 69,5G  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda3         146802688 234440703  87638016 41,8G  5 Esteso

/dev/sda5         146804736 147329023    524288  256M 83 Linux

/dev/sda6         147331072 234440703  87109632 41,6G 83 Linux

Disk /dev/sdb: 931,5 GiB, 1000204886016 bytes, 1953525168 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disklabel type: dos

Disk identifier: 0x8f8002b1

Dispositivo Avvio      Start       Fine    Settori   Size Id Tipo

/dev/sdb1               2048 1153433599 1153431552   550G  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sdb2         1153433600 1919971327  766537728 365,5G 83 Linux

/dev/sdb3         1919971328 1953525167   33553840    16G 82 Linux swap / Solari

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma il messaggio di errore resta lo stesso?

(spero tutto bene per la salute)

----------

## ciro64

Grazie ... molto gentile ... riprovo ora.... a breve darò responso  :Smile: 

Grazie per l'assistenza  :Smile: 

----------

## ciro64

Accidenti ... boh ... sono un incapace. se il problema è relativo a configurazione kernel ... beh questa è l'ultima e mi da sempre il kernel panic.

Ho messo come "built-in" un sacco di cose ... non so che fare....

PS: questo il mio ultimo screenshot che mi pare identico al primo

 Kernel panic

----------

## ciro64

Carissimo ..... ho aggiunto nuove cose "built-in" di cui alcune a "caso" nel senso non "propio a caso .. ma per alcune opzioni che eran come "module" li ho messi in "built in"  ... però per la sezione SCSI Devices ho messo il possibile come "built-in" ....Non son ancor in forma  come si deve però .... magari ti sembrerò uno "sciocco" ... non riesco a costruire un kernel funzionale :'(

Perdonatemi ....

Perchè per tutto il resto grazie alla Genialità di "Portage" ... tutto va come un "olio benedetto" ... è un sistema sublìme ..... solo devo trovare questa cosa ... allora forse potrò considerarmi un Gentooista  anche io  :Smile: 

Comunque .... sinceramente ... grazie per il tuo aiuto ... _'

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi sa che anche questo puo' essere un errore CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=m, mettilo come built-in.

----------

## ciro64

Purtroppo ... nulla ... sempre panic all'avvio .... però ora faccio una prova con le ultime gentoo-sources; può essere dovuto al fatto che magari nei vanilla manchi qualche "patch" ?

Comunque Grazie del tuo aiuto e della pazienza a sorbirti i miei .config .....  :Neutral: 

----------

## ciro64

Nulla neppure con gentoo-sources-4.8.8 ....

attuale config è questo.

----------

## Maxxx

Io farei anche il tentativo di mettere "m" (o direttamente "y") su CONFIG_HPFS_FS.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> Io farei anche il tentativo di mettere "m" (o direttamente "y") su CONFIG_HPFS_FS.

 

Non penso che centri, questo dovrebbe essere per il filesystem che c'era su OS/2.

@ciro64: ti da sempre lo stesso errore?

----------

## ciro64

Carissimi .... purtroppo ho avuto stesso errore anche con Gentoo sources ......

Non so ... non riesco a trovare "l'ago nel pagliaio ....

Magari ora sparo una "tavanata ultra-galattica" ... Non tutti i moduli possono essere messi come "built-in" ma come "[m]" 

nel senso:

Spero che per il mio ssd possa essere necessario l'initramfs _'_

(ribadisco .... magari sto sparanco ca...ate pazzesche). |

----------

## ciro64

Carissimi .... purtroppo ho avuto stesso errore anche con Gentoo sources ......

Non so ... non riesco a trovare "l'ago nel pagliaio ....

Magari ora sparo una "tavanata ultra-galattica" ... Non tutti i moduli possono essere messi come "built-in" ma come "[m]" 

nel senso:

Spero che per il mio ssd non debba essere necessario l'initramfs _'_

(ribadisco .... magari sto sparanco ca...ate pazzesche). |

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Spero che per il mio ssd non debba essere necessario l'initramfs _'_

 

Non credo, manca sicuramente un driver compilato built-in di qualche controller.

----------

## ciro64

Ti ringrazio ... bah è vero che ci vedo poco ... ma non pensavo di essere così "cieco" ...  :Neutral:  comunque io continuo a provare..... se ci sarà almeno un "piccolo passo avanti" ... vi terrò aggiornati  :Smile: 

----------

## ciro64

Purtroppo ... perdonate la mia ignoranza ... ma son ripartito da un .config molto "stringato" .....

Ed ora mi boota senza initramfs; rimane il problema e chiedo scusa di questo di non essere stato in grado di capire realtivamente alla mia vecchia config , il perchè non riuscisse a bootare senza ausilio di initramfs  :Neutral: 

Sob .....  :Sad: 

Mi manca credo da sistemare riguardo usb e rete (cioè .... le schede di rete Ethernet e Wifi funzionano; ma non mi funziona il tethering collegando il mio smarphone Android (Galaxy S5))

Per me la discussione è chiusa ... non so se riaprine un altra per i moduli utili affinchè possa essere sfruttato il tethering _'_

However my .config is  here  :Smile: 

----------

